# Marine Grade Wire



## cstallings (May 15, 2012)

I'm trying to wire my jon boat up right and believe I need to use marine grade wire instead of the typical "auto zone" wire that I've always used in the past. Where is a good place to purcahse this? I saw it online at cabelas, but wasn't sure if their prices are competitive. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jamison73 (May 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, are you fishing fresh or salt?


----------



## cstallings (May 15, 2012)

Jamison73 said:


> Out of curiosity, are you fishing fresh or salt?


Fresh water only...Arkansas


----------



## RivRunR (May 15, 2012)

The "marine" wire you are asking about is AWG (not SAE like auto wire)

TinnedMarineWire.com is a good source, but most of your on-line marine sites will have AWG too.


----------



## cstallings (May 15, 2012)

RivRunR said:


> The "marine" wire you are asking about is AWG (not SAE like auto wire)
> 
> TinnedMarineWire.com is a good source, but most of your on-line marine sites will have AWG too.



So marine = AWG and auto = SAE
I just need to look for something that specfies AWG?

Thanks


----------



## RivRunR (May 15, 2012)

cstallings said:


> So marine = AWG and auto = SAE
> I just need to look for something that specfies AWG?
> 
> Thanks



Yep, exactly.
If you're going to "google" I'd search for: _AWG Tinned Marine Wire_


----------



## Bob Landry (May 15, 2012)

"Marine" wire is prefered for a couple of reasons. Number one, it's tinned. That does a couple of things. it's prefered in the event you decide to solder connections, it flows solder easily. On a small tin boat, you'll do just as well with crimped connections and heat shrink. The most important quality is that it resists corrosion that tends to work it's way under the jacket. When that happens, you have to cut back to clean wire and install a new terminal. Marine wire, as stated, is designated AWG. The automotive industry uses SAE and also the wire sold at the big box stores is SAE. SAE wire is typically 12-18% smaller than AWG and therefore is able to handle more current than it's same size in SAE. That equates to less voltage drop and less loss over the length of the wire run. There are several places to buy AWG wire online as well as the marine stores such as West Marine. It's going to cost a little more, but this isn't the place to try to go cheap. The best is just barely good enough. Do it right the first time and forget it.


----------



## Bugpac (May 16, 2012)

SAE = Society of Automotive Engineering
AWG= American wire gauge

To say awg wire is marine is false. That represents the gauge. 10 awg, 12 awg etc. You can find all different types of wire wire that is measured with American wire gauge as well. 

Marine wire usually meets the standard of ul1426. 

Now to clarify, Tinned marine wire is measured in AWG.

So search marine wire, not awg wire, as awg wire search will lead you to results that your not looking for.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2012)

Good stuff guys and great advice !


----------



## PSG-1 (May 16, 2012)

ANCOR is a manufacturer of marine grade wire. Look under that name, and that should bring up all kinds of marine wire.


----------



## cstallings (May 16, 2012)

Good info guys thanks


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 18, 2012)

I wish I had seen this thread BEFORE I did all my wiring. I just went to Carquest and bought some wire. I bought 8ga and was surprised that there were fewer and much larger strands of wire than what was on my trolling motor. I had some help from two different boaters who have had a lot of experience in working with wiring/electrical areas (boating and otherwise) and neither of them indicated there was a problem. Next time I will get marine wire...


----------



## wasilvers (May 24, 2012)

I didn't use marine wire, but my boat doesn't have tons of wiring either. I had an issue this year, but that was the wire breaking at the connector AND the fusebox going bad on that same wire connector. It felt like I was chasing a ghost for a while. :roll: But I don't blame the wire, but the unsoldered crimpon connector.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 26, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> I wish I had seen this thread BEFORE I did all my wiring. I just went to Carquest and bought some wire. I bought 8ga and was surprised that there were fewer and much larger strands of wire than what was on my trolling motor. I had some help from two different boaters who have had a lot of experience in working with wiring/electrical areas (boating and otherwise) and neither of them indicated there was a problem. Next time I will get marine wire...




Don't worry. I'm still running on some of the non-marine grade wire that I used to build the original wire harness in my jetboat, and that was 7 years ago. Some of the wires are marine grade, but some of it is not. 

Yes, I SHOULD have used all marine grade wire, but way back then, I didn't know the things I know now about marine wiring. However, I DID know enough to put all my wires inside of nonmetallic liquid-tight electrical conduit, so, I think that has helped to protect it.

When I put the 4 stroke engine in there last summer, I did go back over the wiring and cut back the ends a little bit, I could see where a few of them were corroded.... and I used waterproof butt connectors, etc.

The longevity of the wiring in your boat depends on a lot of things, such as exposure to UV, exposure to moisture, the amount of stray electrical current in your boat, exposure to salt water or other electrolytes. I run primarily in salt water, so my wiring gets a full torture test. Seems to be holding up so far. But the first wire that goes bad, I will go back in and pull new wires to replace the non-marine wires.


----------



## Bob Landry (May 26, 2012)

The main advantage of marine wire is that it is tinned and resists corrosion. That said, boat builders in the 60s and 70s used standard wire for years before there was such a thing as marine wire. Some even used SAE wire and there are thousands of those boats still out there. My 2006 G3 was factory wired with SAE wire(it's cheaper). To me what is most important is that you use AWG sized wire for the current carrying capabilities. As long as your stuff is working properly, there's really no need to worry about it, but if you are building from scratch or upgrading/replacing, it makes sense to take advantage of current technology and do it with the best that is available.


----------



## maldo (May 31, 2012)

After reading this I understand the points about having marine grade wire. However, I am building a 14 jon with nothing but a FF and trolling motor since I dont go to large lakes at all. I only use it on small ponds/lakes here in my area. Would it still be beneficial to spend the extra money on the marine grade wire? I will be using water proof connectoors and run all my wiring through tubing so it not just laying around. What do you guys think?


----------



## RivRunR (May 31, 2012)

The short answer is yes, if you're wiring up the boat use marine grade AWG. Corrosion will be less likely, and the AWG will give you better current flow / less voltage drop.
The cost differential can't be much, you can get 50' of 14AWG from Tinned Marine Wire for $10.
BTW, they have the heat shrink / adhesive terminals too.


----------



## Bob Landry (May 31, 2012)

+2 on the yes. The cost differential of the wire compared to the overall cost of the project is negligible, and you are still exposing the wiring to a wet envrionment , salt or otherwise, so the same potential for corrosion still exists. That said, the main concern is that you do it with wire that is properly sized for th load and is sufficiently proteced by fuses, and done with good connections that won't pull loose.


----------



## maldo (May 31, 2012)

Outstanding! Thanks guys! Marine grade wire it is. This FORUM Kicks TAIL! 8)


----------



## PSG-1 (May 31, 2012)

FYI, The heat shrink connectors are about a dollar per terminal if you buy them at West Marine or Boater's World, etc.

You can get them MUCH cheaper at an auto parts place...this is one instance where you can use stuff from the auto parts store.


----------

